# ys828



## ilovemyscoop (Jan 8, 2022)

Been trying to get my ys828 going it doesn`t want to pull any fuel up to the carb as i took the carb and fuel pump apart[not dirty].The nipple on the intake manifold is loose and the brass piece comes out.Is this piece epoxied into the bottom of the manifold?


----------



## ilovemyscoop (Jan 8, 2022)

Anyone ever install a primer set-up on these 828`s?My electric start quit long ago.


----------



## ilovemyscoop (Jan 8, 2022)

ilovemyscoop said:


> Anyone ever install a primer set-up on these 828`s?My electric start quit long ago.


Are there rebuild kits available for these yamaha 828 fuel pumps?I know kits are available for mikuni fuel pumps used on snowmobiles.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

ilovemyscoop said:


> Are there rebuild kits available for these yamaha 828 fuel pumps?I know kits are available for mikuni fuel pumps used on snowmobiles.


Not that I'm aware of. I know there's parts available on impex.jp.

You could replace it with a similar size pump from ebay, or use a gravity driven system. It's a non measuring, non critical part, so as long as you can move at least the same amount as fuel as before, I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## ilovemyscoop (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks.Looks like some briggs n straten fuel pumps on ebay.


----------



## bschlanger (2 d ago)

ilovemyscoop said:


> Thanks.Looks like some briggs n straten fuel pumps on ebay.


Having the same issue, little to no fuel pulled into the carb. Carb has been cleaned twice, seems like a fuel pump issue. Not sure how this fuel pump works - no electrical connection that I can see, is it a gravity fed system? Any luck finding a matching briggs n straten replacement?


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

That nipple at the intake manifold will be connected to the fuel pump ( top right hand corner ) with hose & clamps for a 'tight' fit. The partial vacuum at the manifold( when rope starter is pulled ) is what works the flaps in the fuel pump to draw gas and push same into carb ( top left hand corner of pump connector to inlet of carb ). The bottom connector of the pump is the feed from the fuel tank. If gas level in fuel tank is close to full, its almost a gravity feed from the tank . As level of fuel drops lower then fuel pump must work to draw gas to feed carb. Check to make sure that all connections ( nipple attachment, gaskets, hose to/from manifold to pump ) are leak free to ensure vacuum is being made. Good luck.


----------



## bschlanger (2 d ago)

YammiRocks said:


> That nipple at the intake manifold will be connected to the fuel pump ( top right hand corner ) with hose & clamps for a 'tight' fit. The partial vacuum at the manifold( when rope starter is pulled ) is what works the flaps in the fuel pump to draw gas and push same into carb ( top left hand corner of pump connector to inlet of carb ). The bottom connector of the pump is the feed from the fuel tank. If gas level in fuel tank is close to full, its almost a gravity feed from the tank . As level of fuel drops lower then fuel pump must work to draw gas to feed carb. Check to make sure that all connections ( nipple attachment, gaskets, hose to/from manifold to pump ) are leak free to ensure vacuum is being made. Good luck.


thanks. opened the fuel pump and all seems well. gas was flowing through it from the tank. there was gas in the line from the fuel pump to the carb but the carb bowel is dry. i’ve cleaned the carb twice now but gonna let it soak as there may be a clog in the fuel line in to the carb. i tried to blow air through it with my mouth but it’s restricted. if it was a bad fuel pump i wouldn’t think there would be gas in the line out to the carb. no leaks in any of the lines either.


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

If not done so already when you were cleaning the carb check that the needle valve is moving freely with the float . If so, then most likely a blocked passage as you suspected. 
Soak and blow out with compressed air ( if available ). You are on the right track. Resist the temptation to poke around from the needle seat end with thin wire to unblock. Any scratches to seat can/may produce future small leak.


----------

